# Dark Sun - Wasteland



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 15, 2010)

_What matters man, amidst such barren majesty?_



small version







[sblock="Dark Sun Wasteland, full sized, darker sun"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Jon_Dahl (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, I really liked! I'd like it to look less digitized though, and bit more real... but it's beautiful. I give it 7/10 (which is a lot!)


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 17, 2010)

Jon
Cheers! 

oh it would look a lot more real if I did it to look like "Earth" 
problem is, it's not, Athas would make things look VERY much different
the actual sky of Athas is often said to be dark olive green and it has a red giant sun
now if I rendered that it would look SO damn weird if I didn't "cheat" it

so I'm trying to keep it "feeling" like Athas but within reason AND what a render engine can handle

colours get washed out by that blazing Sun so that reduces realism, too

I should have worked on the edges of the rock where the terrain got pixellated so it (wrongly) looks sharp, BUT if I'd done that it would lose too much detail
and I jsut don't have time/patience left to mess with things much any more :/


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice one again Silverblade. If only I wasn't so fond of my Naboo Under Imperial Control desktop, I'd replace it with this


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 21, 2010)

Blackrat,
ta!  
hehe! 

Yet even MORE tweaking, lol
trying to get this to look "right" is much MUCH harder than with normal worlds






Full Sized version
http://www.silverblades-suitcase.com/darksun/darksun_wasteland3.jpg


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 22, 2010)

Cor_malek
cheers! 
as said it's actually much harder to do that, than an ordinary sun! lot of Photoshop wprk to get the Sun looking like that


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Sep 30, 2010)

Coe_Malek
yeah re-rendered it with a new type of atmosphere I made, and then did some jiggery-pokery in Photoshop to make the SUn darker in spots 

Jonesy,
ta!


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 30, 2010)

Your terrain renders are always excellent.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 1, 2010)

Frank, Korgoth,
cheers! 
well only been really "learning" improving 'em past year or two, lol, landscapes are hard, before that I was figuring out ways ot make characters look better, model making, better materials etc
still lot ot learn about terrains, then figure set up for more "livlier" looks, and making better plant/terrian integrationt hat looks real
I'll get there!


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 2, 2010)

Bit more tweaking 
making the sy more olive green as many descriptiosn have it

And another version, been messing aorund with stuff 






[sblock="Greenish sky version, fullsized"]




[/sblock]


----------



## Cor_Malek (Oct 2, 2010)

This one looks like a Athas morning (evening?) - the cool tones are really noticeable. 

The newest sun definitely looks the best - objectively. I still love the dark Dark Sun for purpose of this setting (world started to make sense!), but aside from that - the last one is the best (the flares really make a difference). I'm not sure if that's how Red Dwarfs are supposed to look like, but sun #3 is what I imagine Gliese 581g's sun would look like.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 2, 2010)

Cor Malek,
ta bud! 
also made the Sun more spherical
doing a widescreen render, it distorts the far corners so a true sphere you can note the distortion on it (fish eye effect), so I photoshopped it more round.

yeah flares coming of the Sun help I think, too 
i think that look of the sun is more "realistic/believable" but as noted before, you can't really have a red dark sun or the world would look crap, lol, all dull red light.


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 3, 2010)

It keeps getting better. Green version needs the blackened and cracking magma sun, maybe make the green deeper too...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Oct 3, 2010)

Possum, SkidAce
thank you! 

FrankTheDm
well, the setting sun turns it more yellow/orange than green, natural effect as the light goes through the atmosphere are at low angles


----------

